# Charlies first BOB



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*My Buddy Charlie{78 yrs}trapped his first Bobcat the 4th--When he called me I thought he was having the Big one. was he excited could hardly talk--Charlie lives about 3/4 mile from me-He had some health problems this year so couldn't go martin trapping with me ...He always traps weasel around his place and does quite well--He's been trying to catch a kitty by he's house for 3 Plus years--wouldn't take no coaching--Bless him--He did it his way--Charlie is a wounded Korean War Vet and a very Proud man--I'm Happy for him------Took the kitty in a 120 coni weight 12 1/2 lbs ___






SB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Make sure you tell old Charlie Congratulations from all the Members on PT!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

From the looks of the cat he was NOT getting away !

Tell Charlie that we congat him big time ! You going to mount it for him ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, pass on our congrats to Charlie and a big thank you for his service.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey....did you make Charlies hat too ?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey tell him congrats and way to go


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good for Charlie, give him my thanks and admiration for his service SB.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What size trap did he use ?


----------

